# Verkaufe diverse Klöckner Moeller Teile



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein paar Sachen von Klöckner Moeller zu verkaufen:

1.Schnittstellenumsetzter ZB 4-501-UM 2

2. PS 4 - 201 - MM1

3. Eingangssimulator ZB4 - 108 -ES 1 (für die PS 4 - 201 - MM1)

4. Pogrammierkabel (für die PS 4 - 201 - MM1) 

5. Originales Programmierhandbuch (für die PS 4 - 201 - MM1)

6. Original Software Sucosoft(für die PS 4 - 201 - MM1)

7. 24 V / 1A  Netzteil

8. Touch Panel VTP2 - H - T6

Bei Fragen oder Interesse einfach eine PN.

 Ich selber suche eine S7 314, ich wäre auch bereit zu tauschen.


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

*Schnittstellenumsetzter ZB 4-501-UM 2*

Schnittstellenumsetzter ZB 4-501-UM 2


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

*PS 4 - 201 - MM1 +  Eingangssimulator ZB4 - 108 -ES*

PS 4 - 201 - MM1 +  Eingangssimulator ZB4 - 108 -ES


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

*Pogrammierkabel*

Pogrammierkabel


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

*Programmierhandbuch + Software*

Originales Programmierhandbuch + original Software Sucosoft


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

*24V Netzteil*

24V Netzteil


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

*Touch Panel VTP2 - H - T6*

Touch Panel VTP2 - H - T6


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Was hast du denn so für Preisvorstellungen?


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

Für was interessierst du dich denn?


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

namseg2 schrieb:


> Für was interessierst du dich denn?


 
Hätte evtl Interesse am Netzteil.


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

*Netzteil*



Cerberus schrieb:


> Hätte evtl Interesse am Netzteil.


 20 € plus versand


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Gibt es beim Netzteil vllt auch eine Abdeckung für die Netzseite zwecks Berührungsschutz?


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Netzteil vllt auch eine Abdeckung für die Netzseite zwecks Berührungsschutz?


Nein, aber da kann eigentlich nix passieren, wenn du mit Aderendhülsen arbeitest.


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

namseg2 schrieb:


> Nein, aber da kann eigentlich nix passieren, wenn du mit Aderendhülsen arbeitest.


 
Und was ist mit den Schräubchen? Stehen die nicht auch unter Spannung?


----------



## namseg2 (24 November 2008)

Das an den Schrauben eine Spannung anliegt ist schon richtig. Aber um einen Schlag zu bekommen musst du schon mutwillig mit nem gegenstand an die Schrauben gehen, weil die eigentlich tief genug versenkt sind. 
Was hast du mit dem netzteil vor, weil du das streicheln?  Normalerweise ist das Berührungsschutz genug, außerdem bist du doch bestimmt ne elektrofachkraft oder ähnliches, wenn du hier im Forum angemeldet bist. Da sollte man wissen wo man die finger von lassen sollte.
Zur Not baust du dir halt eine Abdeckung, wenn dir das zu gefährlich ist.


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2008)

Ich bin schon ne Elektrofachkraft. Allerdings besteht das Problem darin, dass später nicht nur ich sondern auch andere (u.U. auch nicht Elektrofachkräfte) an der geplanten Anlage rumpfuschen werden. Werd mir wohl selber ne Abdeckung bauen müssen.


----------



## Steve81 (25 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ne Elektrofachkraft. Allerdings besteht das Problem darin, dass später nicht nur ich sondern auch andere (u.U. auch nicht Elektrofachkräfte) an der geplanten Anlage rumpfuschen werden.


 
Das darf jetzt aber niemand von der BG lesen! *vde*


----------



## namseg2 (25 Dezember 2008)

*Das Netzteil 24 V / 1A Netzteil ist verkauft*

Das Netzteil 24 V / 1A  Netzteil ist verkauft


----------

